# Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks: Der deutsche Trailer zum Animationsfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks: Der deutsche Trailer zum Animationsfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks: Der deutsche Trailer zum Animationsfilm*


----------



## bulli007 (20. Dezember 2018)

Oh den Göttern sei dank, wieder Keine Realverfilmung!


----------



## Ruvinio (20. Dezember 2018)

Die Synchro scheint ja echt mies zu sein. Kein Pepp, kein Feuer, klingt wie völlig gelangweilt vorgelesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Dezember 2018)

So "toll" modern animiert.  Kein richtiger Zeichentrick wie früher, kein Zuschauer juko888.


----------



## DBGTKING (20. Dezember 2018)

Das ist das beste Beispiel warum die die Qualität rapide abnimmt. Eine Serien von den filmen ist so miserable das ich es nicht mehr anschauen möchte. Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten nur noch ein kleines buget zur verfügung. Oder aber sie nehmen sich zu wenig Zeit. Wie auch auch immer,die Qualität nimmt immer weiter ab. Bei Videospielen leidet für die gute Optik ja eh die story des Spiel. Das was die ganzen Hersteller wohlvvergedden das Optik nicht alles ist. Es kommt auf story und dem Rest drauf an. Manches sollte man wie ich finde nicht einfach so ändern,sondern bei behalten.


----------



## gridderGER (20. Dezember 2018)

*Also "Idefix" sieht zumindest ganz gut aus!*
_Aber stimmt, die Synchronisation strotzt jetzt nicht unbedingt viel nach Liebe und voller Tatendrang.
Im Vergleich zu den aelten Verfilmungen schneidet sie insgesamt schlechter ab. Dennoch kann man es Kucken_.

"Asterix bei den Briten"
" Asterix - Operation Hinkelstein"
" Asterix - Sieg ueber Caesar"
" Asterix und Kleopatra"
" Asterix erobert Rom"
" Asterix der Gallier"

Fairerweise muss ich aber auch selbst sagen, dass jede Verfilmung der Comic`s ein eigenes in sich geschlossenes Universum ist und somit auch die jeweilige dt. Synchronisation.

Ungeschlagen bis heute fuer mich immer noch als "Promissprecher" und "Saenger", Frank Zander als "Asterix".
("Sieg ueber Caesar")

Wie die Stimme vom "Caesar" hier sein wird in diesem Film?
Die Letzten Besetzungen waren nicht so doll gewesen.

Die Besten waren immer noch in "'Asterix erobert Rom", "Asterix und Klepatra", "Sieg ueber Caesar" und "Asterix bei den Briten"
_Schade das der alte "Brutus"- Sprecher  Hartmund Neugebauer verstorben ist. Den fand ich bisher perfekt geeignet fuer diese Roll_e.

Dem "Miraculix" haette eine tiefere und reifere Stimme auch deutlich besser getan! Auch in dieser Hinsicht waren die Vorgaenger - Filme wesentlich besser besetzt wurden.

Naja, ich lass mich Uerberraschen. "Es ist zumindest keine "Bloedel"- Synchro aller "Erkan und Stefan". - "Immerhin."


----------



## purzelpaule (20. Dezember 2018)

Werd ihn mir auf jeden Fall ansehen. Ich liebe die alten Asterix-Filme und auch "Im Land der Götter" hat mir im Gegensatz zu den unsagbar miesen Realverfilmungen gefallen. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass er an den Charme meiner Nummer 1 "Asterix bei den Briten" heran kommt.


----------

